
IA Writer 4 - bpierre
https://ia.net/writer/updates/ia-writer-4
======
livatlantis
The text embeds/includes are really nice. Makes composing longer text much
easier! I've been eyeing iA Writer for a while; anyone here use it? What do
you like most/least about it?

PS: The only thing this introduces is that we're just one tiny step away from
raw files, since these are iA-specific syntax. Not complicated, of course,
you'd just need to include all the embedded files too. But to recreate the
main file outside of iA, it would require at least some processing (copy/paste
but still).

~~~
tomeehan
I've been using it for about a year. It's pretty good. My writing is a lot
better. Favourite feature is syntax highlighting — I get it to highlight
adverbs so I can remove them.

When navigating long texts it starts to get a bit unwieldy — I guess this is
been seen to in v4, but I haven't tested it out.

re your PS — you can export your doc (as markdown, html, word, + PDF). I've
just tested iA 4 out — if you export a doc with those embedded files they're
included. You can also share drafts to WP and Medium.

